# Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...



## SuperMario (28. April 2006)

Hallo an alle Fischspezialisten,

war gestern abend mal wieder mit der Spinnangel auf Forellen los uind was soll ich sagen: Nach längerer Zeit habe ich mal wieder eine richtig gute Forelle gefangen: eine 47er Bachforelle :k.

Aber leider mußte ich feststellen, das die Forelle unter der Rückenflosse auf beiden Seiten irgendwie krank aussah - ich habe soetwas aber noch nicht gesehen. Vielleicht 'ne Pilzkrankheit, denke ich #c 

Hier die Bilder dazu - zunächst noch ungeschuppt...

Bild 1
Bild 2
... und hier nach dem Schuppen und Säubern:

Bild 3
Bild 4
Könnt ihr mir helfen und sagen, ob ich die Forelle noch verwerten und essen kann (evtl. wenn ich die Stellen rausschneide) und woran er erkrankt ist ;+


----------



## HD4ever (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

krieg ne Meldung :

Die aufgerufene Web-Site hat die Anzahl der möglichen Abrufe überschritten.  #c

im Zweifelsfall lieber nich essen sag ich mal ....


----------



## Maik (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Hi die bilder die du reingestellt hast lassen sich nicht abrufen


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

schlecht zu sagen ohne bild(er)


----------



## SuperMario (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Stimmt - bis eben ging das ganz noch. Muss wohl an Yahoo liegen.

Ich hänge die Bilder einfach mal als Anhang hier rein - nur etwas verkleinert - ich hoffe man erkennt's trotzdem noch ...


----------



## SuperMario (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

... und die nächsten zwei nach dem Schuppen


----------



## HD4ever (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

auch keine Ahnung was genau das sein soll ...  
aber irgendwie Appetithemmend finde ich .... |uhoh:


----------



## Maik (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Hi also für mich sieht das nicht nach einem pilz sondern nach einer verletzung aus ist aber schwer zu sagen und ich habe mal gehört kranke fische beissen nicht hag ich aber nur gehört


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

könnte das evtl. eine heilende verletzung sein???schlecht zu erkennen (bin nicht so der spezi bei süsswasserfisch!!!aber pilz...neee glaube ich nicht!!


----------



## Dorschi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Denke auch eher an eine Narbe!
Pilze würden vor allem im Wasser gut sichtbare weißliche Beläge hinterlassen.


----------



## bolli (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Sieht doch harmlos aus und scheint zudem nur oberflächlich zu
sein. 

Ich hätte kein Problem den Fisch zu essen.#h


----------



## SuperMario (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Erstmal Danke an alle für die vielen und schnellen Antworten #6.

Ich habe den Fisch auch erst mal eingefroren, wegwerfen kann ich ihn ja immer noch :q. Aber wie's aussieht, scheint es doch keine Pilzkrankheit o.ä. zu sein, sondern eher eine Verletzung.

Also der Fisch war an der Angel sehr träge für die Größe, vielleicht spricht das auch für die These, das der Fisch "nur" 'ne Verletzung hatte.

Ich glaube, ich werden ihn filetieren und dann die verletzten Stellen herausschneiden.

Aber vielleicht gibt's ja noch mehr Meinungen zu der Verletzung. Bin für alles dankbar.


----------



## Conchoolio (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

ich bin auch der meinung das onkel esox lucius mal bisschen an der forelle geknabbert hat. wenn du die ordentlich warm machst kann eh nichts passieren.


----------



## Shaka (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Hallo,

Leider habe ich kein Foto gemacht, ich versuche mal zu erklären welches Problem meine zuletzt gefangene Forelle (ca 30 cm) hatte:

An ihrem Hinterleib (An der Öffnung) hing 2 cm langes dunkles etwas heraus.
Auf dem ersten Blick ein Stöckchen, aber auf dem zweiten Blick war es eher sehr fester Kot mit u.a. sehr kleinen Steinchen. Die Forelle liess sich nicht so ohne weiteres davon befreien.  Und hab's dann auch gelassen.

War diese Forelle krank ? wäre die essbar gewesen ?

Hat das schonmal jemand gesehen ?

danke im voraus,

Gruß

shaka


----------



## kepzky606 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Also die verpilzten Forellen die ich gesehen habe beißen nicht. Meistens entsteht so eine Verletzung durch beschädigung der Schleimschicht. Der Pilz bildet sich auf der Oberfläche.
Bei deiner Forelle hingegen ist auch die Haut gefärbt. Ich gehe auch von einer Verletzung aus. Vielleicht war da schon mal ein größerer Raubfisch dran (Hecht) da sie auf beiden Seiten diese Flecken aufweist. 
Also ich würde sie filetieren und mal sehen wie das Fleisch so aussieht. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus das du sie gut essen kannst.
Lass es dir schmecken.
lg
Erik


----------



## mot67 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

verletzung -> narbe
sieht ausgeheilt aus, ich würd sie essen.


----------



## SuperMario (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Also einen Raubfisch schließe ich aus, da die Verletzung keinerlei "Bissspuren" aufweist #d . Und solche Verletzungen habe ich auch schon zu hauf gesehen. Auch einen Reiher würde ich ausschließen - dafür sind die Verletzungen zu großflächig.

Ich habe evtl. noch die "allseits beliebten Kormorane" in Verdacht, weiß aber nicht, ob die solche Verletzungen verursachen können #c .

Es wird wahrscheinlich doch eine ältere Verletzung sein, die schon wieder ganz gut ausgeheilt ist ...  

Werde nochmal berichten |bla:, wenn ich sie zubereitet habe.


----------



## Schlammspringer (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Hallo @ all#h 

Ich würde sagen das ist eine Heilende Verletzung des letzten Leichgeschäftes.
Da die Forellen ihre Leichgruben im Kies mit der Seite schlagen können solche Verletzungen entstehen.

Ich würde sie jedenfalls Essen.#6 

Schöne Grüße Timo


----------



## DonCamile (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*



			
				Schlammspringer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all#h
> 
> Ich würde sagen das ist eine Heilende Verletzung des letzten Leichgeschäftes.
> Da die Forellen ihre Leichgruben im Kies mit der Seite schlagen können solche Verletzungen entstehen.
> ...


Ja genau ,das denke ich mir auch. Die Schuppen wachsen ja dann wieder nach ausser die Stelle verpilzt sich. Man kann ihn dann aber trotzdem noch essen ,denn so habe ich es gelernt Fischkrankheiten sind nicht auf den Menschen übertragbar.


----------



## DonCamile (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischkrankheiten.php


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Ob nun Verletzung oder nicht - auch bei einer offenen Verletzung bildet sich oftmals ein Pilz, da hier die schützende Schleimhaut fehlt.
Alle Pilze bei Fischen sind jedoch für den Menschen absolut ungefährlich (nach dem Garen des Fisches allemal, weil abegstorben).


----------



## MefoProf (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Ich finde das sieht schon ein bisschen nach Pilz aus. Es ist durchaus häufig, dass Forellen von Pilzen befallen werden, meistens in Stresssituationen, wie z.B. laichen.  In der Regel  heilen die Wunden wieder aus sobald der Fisch wieder  stressfrei ist und zu Kräften kommt. Beim Elektrofischen werden in Dänemark  häufig Forellen mit Pilzbefall gefangen. Diese werden wieder zurückgesetzt, da der Laich unbrauchbar ist (die Pilze töten die Eier ab). Habe auch gelesen, dass der Pilz bis ins Muskelgewebe hereinwachsen kann. Da es sich meist um Schimmelpilze handelt, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das Fleisch dann nicht so dolle schmeckt. Verpilzte Meer- und Bachforellen werden hier in Dänemark übrigens auch häufig mit der Angel gefangen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Also in der Fischerprüfung hab ich gelern das Fischkrankheiten für den Menschen grundsätzlich ungefährlich sind ( bis auf Würmer) .

Kranke Fische MÜSSEN aus dem Gewässer entnommen werden , und sollten auch verwertet werden .

Dazu gabs dann noch folgenden Tip : Wenn der Fisch unappetitlich aussieht , einfach filitieren (eventuell unansehnliche Stellen entfernen) und den Nachbarn schenken !

So freut sich der Nachbar über n schönes Filet (an dem auch nichts schlimmes ist ! ) und der Fisch wurde wenigstens sinnvoll verwertet anstatt im Müll zu landen .


----------



## donlotis (28. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu gabs dann noch folgenden Tip : Wenn der Fisch unappetitlich aussieht , einfach filitieren (eventuell unansehnliche Stellen entfernen) und den Nachbarn schenken !
> 
> So freut sich der Nachbar über n schönes Filet (an dem auch nichts schlimmes ist ! ) und der Fisch wurde wenigstens sinnvoll verwertet anstatt im Müll zu landen .



Hallo,

also, ob ich einmal nach Heikendorf ziehen werde, muss ich mir nach Deinem Posting noch einmal schwer überlegen!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Seebaer (29. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Hallo..

wie bereits erwähnt sind Fischkrankheiten nicht auf den Menschen übertragbar.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich den Fisch essen, es sei denn Dich ekelt es selbst davor.
In Wirtschaften kommt bei sowas viel Panate drüber und fertig - da wird nicht lange herum gemacht #h


----------



## Fisch1000 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Man kann alles essen, wenn es auch das letzte mal ist!!!
Nee ich glaub schon, das man die noch geniesen könnte. Naja ob man nach den Bildern noch Kohldampf hat ist ne andere Frage. Ob du die noch zubereitest hängt vom Hunger ab!!! Na denn guten Appetit!

Fisch1000


----------



## Steffen90 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

also ich würd sie auf jeden fall essen!
sieht wie eine relativ gut verheilte Verletzung aus!


----------



## Dart (29. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu gabs dann noch folgenden Tip : Wenn der Fisch unappetitlich aussieht , einfach filitieren (eventuell unansehnliche Stellen entfernen) und den Nachbarn schenken !
> 
> So freut sich der Nachbar über n schönes Filet (an dem auch nichts schlimmes ist ! ) und der Fisch wurde wenigstens sinnvoll verwertet anstatt im Müll zu landen .


 
Nachdem mich freundliche Nachbarn, jahrelang, mit ihren misslungenen Kochversuchen gequaelt haben, ist das doch mal ne Rache mit Hand und Fuss:q 
Gruss Reiner:k


----------



## rudlinger (29. April 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

@supermario
Als allererstes die Frage der Fragen!! Woher kommt die, aus welchem Bach oder Fluss. Falls der Bach in Thüringen fliesst, kann ich Dir auch sagen was es ist. Es kommen mehrere Möglichkeiten in Betracht, wobei ich Pilze oder andere Schmarotzer ausschliesse.
Schick am besten per PN!

Gruß
Rudi


----------



## SuperMario (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*



			
				rudlinger schrieb:
			
		

> @supermario
> Als allererstes die Frage der Fragen!! Woher kommt die, aus welchem Bach oder Fluss. Falls der Bach in Thüringen fliesst, kann ich Dir auch sagen was es ist. Es kommen mehrere Möglichkeiten in Betracht, wobei ich Pilze oder andere Schmarotzer ausschliesse.


Also gefangen habe ich die Forelle in der Bode, einem kleinen Flüßchen im Landkreis Nordhausen, welches bei Bleicherode in die Wipper fliesst. 
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das die Verletzung was mit dem Fluß zu tun hat #d. Ich fange meine Forellen schon jahrelang in der Bode bzw. Wipper und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme (außer vielleicht ein paar Bissverletzungen von gößeren Fisch oder Reihern/Kormoranen, aber die kommen ja bekanntermaßen überall vor :q).

... und wenn du was weißt, was ich nicht weiß, sollten es auch alle anderen wissen - finde ich .


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (8. April 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

@rudlinger: was könnte es denn deiner Meinung nach sein  ?


----------



## peterpanik (8. April 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

is doch immer wieder schön wenn hier 5 Jahre alte Threads ausgegraben werden!
Ich glaube du irst keine antowrt bekommen!


----------



## Bassey (9. April 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Ich glaube ja, dass die Forelle schon laaaaaaange wieder in den Kreislauf des Lebens zurückversetzt wurde im Klärwerk ^^


----------



## SuperMario (9. April 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Bassey hat Recht. Habe die Forelle mittlerweile schon verzehrt, glaube ich. Und ich hab's überlebt! Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich die betroffene Stelle aber großzügig entfernt.


----------



## Bassey (9. April 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*

Naja... wahrscheinlich wächst dir in den nächsten 5 Jahren noch ein Schuppenkleid am Pillermann, so als ungeahnte Spätfolge ^^


----------



## hulkhomer (9. April 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*



rudlinger schrieb:


> @supermario
> Als allererstes die Frage der Fragen!! Woher kommt die, aus welchem Bach oder Fluss. Falls der Bach in Thüringen fliesst, kann ich Dir auch sagen was es ist. Es kommen mehrere Möglichkeiten in Betracht, wobei ich Pilze oder andere Schmarotzer ausschliesse.
> Schick am besten per PN!
> 
> ...



Jetzt bleibt nur noch das Rätsel um die sagenumwobene thüringische Fischkrankheit zu lösen... 

Es ist kein Pilz.
Es ist kein anderer Schmarotzer.

Was ist es?


----------



## hulkhomer (9. April 2011)

*AW: Kranke Forelle? Pilze? Ist die noch essbar?  ... HILFE ...*



Bassey schrieb:


> Naja... wahrscheinlich wächst dir in den nächsten 5 Jahren noch ein Schuppenkleid am Pillermann, so als ungeahnte Spätfolge ^^



Das könnte möglicherweise (je nach Wuchsrichtung/Strich der Schuppen) der Holden ziemlich unangenehm werden...


----------

